
Microsoft buys Real-Time operating system vendor Express Logic - jmsflknr
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-buys-real-time-operating-system-vendor-express-logic/
======
AnimalMuppet
True story: We were an Express Logic customer. We found an issue, but our
support contract had expired. My boss called them anyway. They said, "Doesn't
matter that your support has expired. We wrote it; we'll fix it."

I hope Microsoft can give them the freedom to still be cool like that...

